# Air Suspension



## max123

Hi. We have recently purchased a PVC, downsizing from a Low Profile. We love it to bits but I have one problem with it and thats the ride experience. I find it too bouncy and it makes me slightly nausious. It does not affect anyone else who has been in it and the OH thinks it is all in my head. 
Now my question is if I have air ride fitted will it imrove this by stiffening the back end.

FYI. It is on a 2010 Ducato 100 LWB and has single leaf springs at the rear. It is our third motorhome and the first time I have experienced this. I have checked the tyre pressures and they are correct.
Cheers
Max


----------



## Mike48

I have the same base vehicle and I have Airides fitted to prevent my vehicle grounding on my drive. However, I can confirm that AirRides will stiffen the rear end to the point of it being rock hard. You can adjust the suspension by increasing or decreasing the air which can be done through a valve in the footwell with a cheap electric 12v tyre pump.

A link for AirRides is here:

http://www.air-ride.co.uk/home.html

They cost £515 fitted.


----------



## max123

Thanks for that Gelathae. I might go for it and get it fitted.
Max


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you are reasonably competent it takes about one and a half hours to fit.

Dave p


----------



## max123

It would probably take me a week and a half.
Max


----------



## Mike48

Of the £515 total cost the fitting element accounts for £45. Mine were fitted in the car park while my wife and I stayed in the vehicle. It took 2 men about 40 minutes to fit.

The AirRide people attend most of the major shows but Poole is a nice place to visit so you can combine fitting with a holiday/break. A good campsite here:

http://www.southlytchettmanor.co.uk/

is about 1 mile away from the AirRide depot.

I should add though that my 2010 Ducato LWB PVC was not remotely bouncy in its standard form and I'm surprised the vehicle is defective in this respect.


----------



## tonka

I had it fitted, more to help get my Autotrail uprated on the weight.
Noticed the difference straight away at the first roundabout..

Had mine supplied and fitted... Very little hassle. By the time I had a coffee and a chat, was back on the road in an hour...
Recommended.. ++++


----------



## max123

"I should add though that my 2010 Ducato LWB PVC was not remotely bouncy in its standard form and I'm surprised the vehicle is defective in this respect."
I think it could be me being too sensitive to the ride. The OH and others who have been in the vehicle do not find the ride bad at all but to me it is like driving a van, which it is. I did think the shocks might be too soft for the job and thought about getting uprated ones fitted. I can only compare the ride to the other two motorhomes we have had which was much harder and would like to get it to feel like that. 
Have you got double or single leafs on yours?
Max


----------



## Mike48

max123 said:


> "I should add though that my 2010 Ducato LWB PVC was not remotely bouncy in its standard form and I'm surprised the vehicle is defective in this respect."
> I think it could be me being too sensitive to the ride. The OH and others who have been in the vehicle do not find the ride bad at all but to me it is like driving a van, which it is. I did think the shocks might be too soft for the job and thought about getting uprated ones fitted. I can only compare the ride to the other two motorhomes we have had which was much harder and would like to get it to feel like that.
> Have you got double or single leafs on yours?
> Max


The springs are a single horizontal unit with no leaves and of course the whole suspension rests on the rear bump stops. The AirRides replace the bump stops. With the AirRides I find the recommended pressure of 45lbs/sq ins too hard so have now lowered them to 35 lbs which would be about the equivalent of the standard set up. I raise them up to 60lbs/sq ins when I need to get in and out of my drive as I get about a 4 ins lift which is just about sufficient. I reduce the pressure immediately afterwards and this take less than a minute.

One point to bear in mind that anything much above 40lbs/sq ins will raise the rear of the vehicle thereby affecting the ride height. Before you commit to buy I suggest you telephone AirRide for advice; they are very helpful.


----------



## spartacus

Another possible solution here, easier to fit and a lot less money than air systems:

http://www.rubbersuspension.com/index.php

No connection but have found them a very good company to deal with, may be worth a phone call.


----------



## max123

Thanks for that. It seems I have a bit more research to do. The OH doesn't want to spend too much on this so I might give it a few months driving before a decision is made.
Cheers
Max


----------



## wakk44

I can recommend air-rides,I have had them on for a couple of years now and they are the best accessory I have had fitted.

Big difference in stability,especially on motorways amongst the HGV's and going round roundabouts.I have a coachbuilt with overhead luton and with the higher centre of gravity they seem to be more prone to wallow round corners and being sucked in by a lorries bow wave.

Whether they would be as effective on a pvc with a lower centre of gravity. is debatable.


----------



## Terrorgram

I just had uprated springs put in my van (transit jumbo).... It is now a very different vehicle to drive. More stable, no HGV induced drift, cornering is on rails..... Cheaper than the air ride suspension and only a couple of hours work, tops..... Good luck with whatever you choose. I'll see how it goes before getting an air suspension upgrade even though I see it's benefits from the adjustability point of view


----------



## Orbslos

We had the system fitted to our old van a Fiat Auto Roller,it certainly made a difference to the ride,and made it more stable on roundabouts.
When we changed to our present van, an AutoTrail Dakota,we had it put on,so once you have paid for the system you can take it with you when you change. We are VERY pleased with it


----------

